# Newby: Dish 625 Feature Questions



## gbshuler (Oct 3, 2006)

I am considering replacing two DirecTiVo receivers (his and hers) with a single DISH Player-DVR 625 model. Can someone confirm for me the following features concerning the DISH Player-DVR 625 receiver?

* Can two viewers each watch their own recorded show simultaneously? (watch two recorded shows at once on the two TV's). A typical scenario would be Sunday night -- my wife watching Desperate Housewives recorded a few hours ago, and me in another room watching an NFL game from earlier in the day. It is not clear in the literature that I can do this. I could see it being impossible for us both to watch the same recorded show at different time points simultaneously (i.e. she starts watching Desperate Housewives on TV1 and I start watching a half hour later on TV2 - while she is still watching the last half hour on TV1).

* If the answer to the prior question is "no", then, if I wanted to, would DISH sell me two DVR's (perhaps two 501, 508, or 510 models).

* Is the 625 receiver the only one (non HD, DVR) with a UHF remote?

Thanks!


----------



## Dburgess (Jun 26, 2006)

Yes, both tv's can be watching a recorded show at the same time. You can even be watching the same show but at a different time in the episode.


----------



## gbshuler (Oct 3, 2006)

Dburgess said:


> Yes, both tv's can be watching a recorded show at the same time..


Where you say "both tv's can be watching a recorded show", do you mean "both tv's can [each] be watching a [different] show"?

Thanks.

I am trying to avoid having to spend another $350 on a second DISH DVR 625.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

gbshuler said:


> * Is the 625 receiver the only one (non HD, DVR) with a UHF remote?


All Dish DVRs come with one UHF remote as do all multi-room non-DVR receivers.


----------



## Dburgess (Jun 26, 2006)

gbshuler said:


> Where you say "both tv's can be watching a recorded show", do you mean "both tv's can [each] be watching a [different] show"?


Yes you can each be watching a different recorded show. So you can watch your game in one room and your wife watch Desperate Housewives in the other.

You only need one 625 to do what you want.


----------



## cobra2225 (Feb 4, 2006)

does dish charge etra if you hook up a second tv to the 625?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

No, but you will be charged extra if you don't connect a phone line.


----------



## Shellback X 23 (Sep 19, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> No, but you will be charged extra if you don't connect a phone line.


Even if I have a RV Waiver? The only phone I have is a cell. Its a little hard to trail a phone line behind me as I drive down the road and most campgrounds no longer have phone connections!


----------

